# Can't make up my mind...



## friendofafriend (Sep 6, 2009)

I am looking to by a new CCW weapon. The only thing I am for sure on (I think) is that it is going to be an HK. I went to a gun show today and held the P2000, P2000sk, USPc... and I can't decide which one I am going to get.
I have many questions... sorry so long (an the fact this question has probably been answered 100 times)

First, the weapon: I have been looking at the P2000sk for a long time, but never was serious until now. I have held one before, but today I refreshed my memory. It felt really nice, except my pinkey (med size hands) was off, but that was to be expected. I would imagine it would be the easiest to conceal, but I am a little worried about he recoil (I will get to cal. in a minute). The P2000 felt great (the best), but not as easy to conceal. The USPc felt good as well, and (i think) I like the safety/decock lever on it. So, obviously the feel is up to me. I am wondering who has experience and an opinion they would like to share about the recoil, size, accuracy, durability, concealing, etc... of all of the above (what I have narrowed it down to)?

As far as caliber, I have a full size M&P in .40, so I was thinking about getting 9mm. But, if I am going to spend this much (which I will not be able to do again for a long time) should I go with the more powerful .40?

Trigger? I felt both the DA/SA and the LEM. Both seemed nice for different reasons. None of the local ranges have the above HKs to rent, so I am out of luck with that. I want a nice concealed piece, but something fun and accurate at the range. Opinions? The P2000 does not have a safety(?), but I am kind of used to that from my M&P, so it is not a top priority.

Please help, and again, sorry for the loooooooonngg post.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

IMO the usp shoots better than the p2000. I think it also feels better. Both good guns. If I hadn't of picked mine up so cheap I wouldn't have ever bought an h&k. Which I'm trading mine for a 9mm glock and then I am swapping that for a .45 xd compact.

I would say go the the usp. But then again I will tell you to get another m&p...but that is only my personal opinion. I hope you are happy with whatever you get. 

Oh iirc I think it was easier also for me to find stuff for the compact usp than the p2000


----------



## H&K-nut (Jan 21, 2007)

Dear "cant make up my mind",
Looking at a pistol and shooting one are totally different but both are required prior to sound purchases. Just because a pistol "feels good" in your hand does not mean when you shoot it the results will be as promising. For example.... I love the way the USPc feels but having shot them all I prefer the full sizes USP's. If you are looking new... HK-P30! Money spent on rentals will help you make a better informed decision. Do your buddies have guns? Buy the ammo and they will let you shoot them.
What are you planning to do with the pistol? CC, bullseye shoot, IDPA, home defense? Are you planning to have only one pistol? 
If you are at a gun show you can look at used pistols. This is a cheaper way to getting a better pistol that you can use and then resell if you don't like it w/o loosing a lot of $. There are usually a few USP .40 at shows because people buy them, drink the coolaid about the .40 being a "bad" round and sell it off and get a 9mm glock. $500 and you'll get a nice one. The p2000 not so much. 
Triggers.... I have a USP with the std da/sa and it is great.... but it has had a bunch of ammo down the pipe. Others I have disassembled and polished and are immediately better. I am not a big fan of the LEM but I love the match trigger sets on the USP experts. 
Ammo... I prefer the .40 over the 9mm and .45 (I have all). I do not shoot 180 grain .40.... I use either 155 or 165 gr high velocity rounds (reloads too). The kick is different and my accuracy is better (especially on follow-up rounds). The white box (Walmart) 165 gr are not too bad for practice.
Even though my handle is "HK-nut" I do have and use many other brands. I do really like the CZ-75 for CCW and the Browning .22 for bullseye. 
Good luck.... let us know what you do!


----------



## friendofafriend (Sep 6, 2009)

First off, thanks for the input guys.

I will primarly be using it for my CCW. I have a full size M&P .40 as well (that I am going to keep). I was trying to get the best of both worlds (arent we all) of concealability and accuracy. Unfornately, none of my friends have any of these guns, so shooting will be very difficult (unless one of you live in Ohio and want to let me try :mrgreen: )Anyway, that is why I am looking for as much info as possible.

Thanks for the idea on the P30, I did some looking around and that gun looks very nice. Is it easy to conceal? My first option will be used, but I have not found many (if any) P2000's used. If buying an of these HKs used, is there anything I should look out for? flaws? versions to stay away from, etc ?

Thanks again for any input


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

As far as caliber said:


> Upon further review it has been my experience, that in lighter CCW guns, the marginal gains of the .40 seem to be very minimal. Case in point...in one of the few times I bought a gun without THOROUGH research before hand, I swapped my G26 9mm for the G27 .40. Bad move. After finding out how much recoil was involved in shooting ammo truly "more powerful" than the 9mm, I did some research and found my flawed thinking was based on the "It's what the LEOs are using!" syndrome. Lesson well "learned" . I miss my G26. I shot it much better than I do the .40 G27.
> It was more accurate and faster in followups FOR ME. Don't make the mistake I did! Do your homework before you drop your hard earned cash! As usual, accuracy and shot placement rule the roost. A nine you shoot very well is much better than a .40 you have to wrestle with.
> Eli


----------



## H&K-nut (Jan 21, 2007)

friendofafriend said:


> First off, thanks for the input guys.
> 
> I will primarly be using it for my CCW. I have a full size M&P .40 as well (that I am going to keep). I was trying to get the best of both worlds (arent we all) of concealability and accuracy. Unfornately, none of my friends have any of these guns, so shooting will be very difficult (unless one of you live in Ohio and want to let me try :mrgreen: )Anyway, that is why I am looking for as much info as possible.
> 
> ...


The M&P 40 is a very accurate piece. Requires practice. Concealability is available with a good holster... Crossbreed supertuck. You can hide about anything if you're big enough. Concealability and accuracy can be had with a HK P7!!! ~$650 for a "B" grade (kind of tough to find) I've bought a bunch of HKs used....look for the same things that you look for in any pistol... wear, hard nicks, deep scratches, loose action, rattles. If a piece was handled well it probably isn't broken internally. If it was dragged by a truck... walk away. Stay away from novelty and collector guns... MK23, match, customs, they are tougher to get your money back out of when you get rid of them. 
FYI... I'm in Ohio.


----------



## friendofafriend (Sep 6, 2009)

I have decided (for now) that I want a DA/SA 9mm. As of right now, I carry my M&P (ok holster) and I love the gun. I definately need some more target practice, but I am pretty confident in it. I am just looking for something a little smaller. I really like the P30 grips, but also like the P2000/sk. I have not ruled out a USPc either, which is probably the one I could find at a decent price. 

I looked into the supertuck holsters and they look like they work great, I have read some really good reviews on them. That will definately be my next holster for the M&P. 

So, besides price, what are the pros and cons to the 3 (uspc, p2k,p30) weapons? Any problems with 115 gr. target ammo? best to conceal, etc...?

HK-nut, PM sent


----------



## H&K-nut (Jan 21, 2007)

Still cant decide....
The P30 is very nice... better ergo than the USP... USP can be bought used saving hundreds. The 2000... less common but smaller. 115g ok for paper targets/range practice. 124 nato better for defense. 147 ranger generally best. Larger bullet = more kick = more energy at target .... also lots more $. Do practice some with what you carry for defense. Some training with an instructor never hurts. 

Good luck..


----------



## friendofafriend (Sep 6, 2009)

Its been a while, but I just wanted to give everyone an update. I have been talking to some guys over on the HKPRO forum, and I think I am going to meet up with one sometime in the next few weeks (I have been in Vermont for a few weeks). He has a P30, P2000sk, and a HK45C. I will keep everyone updated.

Again, thanks for all your help.


----------

